# Is this positive!??-Panicking :(



## Stargirl1993

Line spotters please is this positive!!? I had a miscarriage in June!


----------



## Jft1

Great line, congratulations :bfp:


----------



## Lozb

i see that clearly congratulations :yellow::bfp::dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## JessdueJan

Fab line! Congratulations xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Thankyou everyone I can’t believe it! Im so nervous x


----------



## possiblyp18

That is a great line. Best wishes x


----------



## doggylover

The line is lovely and clear!


----------



## Stargirl1993

doggylover said:


> The line is lovely and clear!

Thankyou x them one step internet cheapies are total rubbish ! This are taken with the same urine... I’m thinking of going to get a first response 6days sooner! x


----------



## doggylover

Stargirl1993 said:


> Thankyou x them one step internet cheapies are total rubbish ! This are taken with the same urine... I’m thinking of going to get a first response 6days sooner! x
> 
> View attachment 1086443

Oh yes do!! That would hopefully be a lovely line as it should be such a sensitive test. 

it’s funny, people always seem to hate the ICs, but I’ve always gotten my positives on them!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:happydance:


----------



## Stargirl1993

I think the progression is good? 11dpo I have another first response to use and then eventually I will dip the clearblue digi in! 

I really hope this is my take home baby my little girl is desperate to be a big sister! I’m so scared that something is going to go wrong x


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: it’s so scary being pregnant after a loss. Nothing takes that worry away. 

your progression looks fab, so fingers crossed this is it for you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression! :)


----------



## nikkie122

Congratulations! The progression looks great. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Finally done a digital!! Please stick baby [-o&lt;<3


----------



## kittiecat

Those lines look great! Fx’d that this is your extra sticky rainbow baby!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Congratulations! :)


----------



## tdog

Yey congratulations nothing like seeing it on the digi :) h&h 9 months xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Gorgeous lines star!!!


----------



## Stargirl1993

I know I should stop testing but I can’t help myself wanting to see a dye stealer. 
Top test is from Tuesday and the bottom is from friday(today) so hope this is my take home baby x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## kittiecat

Beautiful lines!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Great lines hon. 
Im out again this month just waiting for AF so sad:-(


----------



## kittiecat

Suggerhoney said:


> Great lines hon.
> Im out again this month just waiting for AF so sad:-(

Sorry to hear this :( :hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> Great lines hon.
> Im out again this month just waiting for AF so sad:-(

I’m so sorry :( I keep checking in on you all xx sending lots of babydust your way xx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies AF is here. 
Will hopefully be able to give it one last final try this cycle. 

After this cycle I'm going to have a break in October and November and may start again in December or January.
Depending on my bloodtest results.


----------



## kittiecat

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies AF is here.
> Will hopefully be able to give it one last final try this cycle.
> 
> After this cycle I'm going to have a break in October and November and may start again in December or January.
> Depending on my bloodtest results.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations!! :yipee:


----------



## Stargirl1993

I’m worried they look like there getting lighter I was expecting a dye sealer. My wee was quite pale but I’m sure it’s supposed to be darker then this :cry:


----------



## kittiecat

Those lines are still looking great to me. Am not sure the ICs are too great for "dye stealing" progression at this point. Essentially they're good for telling you your pregnant but I wouldn't use them as a guide for much more at this point, you'll just torture yourself :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Your lines look great :)


----------



## Lerp20

awww @Stargirl1993 so happy to see this! I've just taken a test today too which says positive but i'm so scared as well!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lerp20 said:


> awww @Stargirl1993 so happy to see this! I've just taken a test today too which says positive but i'm so scared as well!

 Congratulations :)


----------



## Stargirl1993

Lerp20 said:


> awww @Stargirl1993 so happy to see this! I've just taken a test today too which says positive but i'm so scared as well!

Thankyou and congratulations!! :) Are you due in May? x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Bevziibubble said:


> Your lines look great :)

thankyou x I think I’m just going to have to stop testing I’m worrying so much x


----------



## kittiecat

Stargirl1993 said:


> thankyou x I think I’m just going to have to stop testing I’m worrying so much x

I honestly think that’d be the best thing. I’ve been there agonising over lines and it’s the worst. Keep telling yourself “today I am pregnant” any time you start to feel anxious :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lines look great to me :)


----------



## Jft1

My ICs did the same but when I mixed my pee with water they went super dark again. I think sometimes the cheap test struggle when your hcg gets high


----------



## JessaBear36

Lines look fab , i agree ICs are not good for tracking how high levels are.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ure lines look fab hon. I really want lines like that when and if I ever get a forever BFP. 

Also also around 6 weeks with my son my lines started going a bit lighter. 
It was the hook effect and I had to add water to my pee. 

Then my lines were supper dark again. 
Honestly tho ure lines are so dark. 

I cant try this cycle because of the blood work im having done. Im so sad we can't try. 
May take a break and start trying again in December. 
Or I mite cave and start trying again next cycle (october) 

I've already had one blood panel done on Tuesday on cd4. 
Im now on cd7 and will need the second test done 7 days b4 AF. 

I asked the nurse if it was OK to still try this cycle but she said no:-(

She said it will interfere with the blood results. 
She said its OK to try next cycle but im not sure. 

So nervous about the blood results.


----------

